# A Documentary in Russian military Sambo



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Nov 21, 2008)

Surfing in Youtube, I did found this documentary about hand to hand combat training, apparently, is a group of members of Spetsnaz unit Vityaz,  possibly filmed in the middle of 90`s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Qbr_-ia7o&feature=related

Please accept my apologies, for my broken english, also, I dont know how to put video directly

Enjoy it

Gerardo


----------



## nitflegal (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks, pretty interesting.

Matt


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks for posting that find.

David


----------

